# My Stuff!



## couturesista (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been trying to upload pics here all day, let's hope this works.

 Here are some pics of my stuff, it's not much but I love it! On with the show.....Attachment 7036

Attachment 7037

Attachment 7039

Attachment 7040  Ok it didn't post all of my pics, so I guess I have to keep at it, but thanks for looking.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

Great stuff!! I pictured you to have 100's of lippies for some reason!!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Nope, I'm more of a shadow girl. I tookl pics of my other shadows but they didn't post.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought about depotting my blushes...But then I say...No...I might soon...But then No...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would need 3 pallets I have so many blushes


----------



## couturesista (Oct 28, 2008)

I depotted my 2 cremeblushes, and my peachykeen( my first blush) I almost died when I saw my Sweet William melting, even though I rarely wear it, I don't want it ruined. I wear Laid Back almost everyday, especially in the winter its so pretty! I really appreciate all ur help TISH, thanks!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 28, 2008)

Yoink.. 
I am soooo copying you withthe peachy keen .. laid back looks sexy too..

Haven't tried the cream blushes yet.  My skin gets shiny throughout the day .. i think i should try sweet william though... 

Thanks


----------



## mizzbeba (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice brush roll.  Where's it from.  And uhmmmm what's that on the left side of the brush roll, if I may ask??


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 28, 2008)

oo i love your brushes and the heatherette lipstick! hot collection!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzbeba* 

 
_Nice brush roll. Where's it from. And uhmmmm what's that on the left side of the brush roll, if I may ask??_

 
 It's a MAC Brush Roll. My BF brought it for  me some odd yrs ago. If u mean the silver thingy, its part of the brush roll, its a zipper bag. If u mean the little green thing , that's the pouch from the Color Forms Brush Set. I hope I explained that clear enough


----------



## couturesista (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_oo i love your brushes and the heatherette lipstick! hot collection!_

 
Thanks!  More pics


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG your collection is so cute. I was wondering is that Babyphat foundation or bronzer and which color is it? and how do you like it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Thanks! More pics_

 
FFR...I cannot see these lil %$#$ pictures....


----------



## couturesista (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_FFR...I cannot see these lil %$#$ pictures....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know this was before my advanced pic uploading class!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll retake them over and repost. Don't be clowning me girl


----------



## couturesista (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_OMG your collection is so cute. I was wondering is that Babyphat foundation or bronzer and which color is it? and how do you like it?_

 
Its a KLS Beauty Powder, I forgot the name, but I brought it from T.J. Max for $3, can't beat that and I luv it


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice stash!  I love those NYX jumbo pencils, they are the bomb.


----------



## Cinci (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzbeba* 

 
_Nice brush roll. Where's it from. And uhmmmm what's that on the left side of the brush roll, if I may ask??_

 
haha I was gonna ask the same thing LOL


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 5, 2008)

aw omg youve got some GREAT stufff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can I come over and we can hang out and do makeovers on eachother?!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_aw omg youve got some GREAT stufff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can I come over and we can hang out and do makeovers on eachother?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Sure, you can teach me  how to do the Adlers'Mommy hot smokey liner!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't apply black eyeliner to save my life. I always look like I've been hit in the eye with a bag of knickels


----------



## carandru (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Sure, you can teach me  how to do the Adlers'Mommy hot smokey liner!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't apply black eyeliner to save my life. I always look like I've been hit in the eye with a bag of knickels
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice stash! It makes me miss my old brush clutch... now I have the roll...


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 8, 2008)

very nice stuff


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 9, 2008)

nice!!!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice Collection you got going there!


----------

